# Lazer mill head alignment.



## big o (Oct 21, 2020)

Pencil lazer clamped to mill head, small angle plate screwed to mill base. Pencil lazer has a
     plastic cap (magic marker cap) #51 drilled in cap (to narrow lazer beam) and #51 hole drilled
     in angle plate. Align beam with hole in plate. Cap is lopsided, hole is off center.


----------



## pontiac428 (Oct 21, 2020)

That's using your noodle.  You can still do fine alignment with a DTI, but I bet this is good within .010 if your eyes are good.


----------

